# Shooting 550 Steel targets safety



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a personal shooting range and have placed 550 steel targets up at a downward facing slope. I have the targets on steel stands as well. Some of the 550 targets are on railroad ties.

I'm concerned about ricochet at distances with rifle as well as up close with handguns. However I see folks on youtube all the time right up close on their targets with no concern/issues. Is there a set safety distance or something I'm overlooking?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Have been through a few courses using the thick steel stationary pistol targets canted toward the shooter at around 45 degree. It seemed to shunt the bullets down around 3 feet in front of the target. I would feel be fairly comfortable at the 3 yard line and surely at the 7. Not sure the grade of steel but appeared like just regular old mild flat plate. Now having clowned around a bit with steel plate targets with rifles.will testify a .270 will just punch right on through some of it when its mounted flat. Never shot any at the leaning targets. There seems to be quite a bit of info on google on how to set up the targets. 
Understanding the Safety of Shooting Steel Targets


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Good deal, I do have some frangible bullets, but didn't know that hollow point would be safer than fmj rounds. I figured it would be the other way around, but it makes sense now. My understanding is that instead of a straight 45 degree, you would want to tilt the top forward towards you so that when it hits the bullet will slide down the target or ricochet downwards. ​


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

My setup is similar with RR Cross Ties and a earthen berm behind the cross ties. We have some metal and paper targets set up on the cross ties as well as on some 50 gallon barrels. I try and tilt my metal targets downward to reflect the bullet into the ground. We typically only shoot the metal targets at long distances say 50 or 100 yards. But we've had some people get hit with shrapnel shooting at closer distances and that is mostly due to the targets getting dislodged from their downward angle. I don't remember if it was with FMJ or JHP rounds. 

I've thought about making it policy that you have to be a certain distance away from the metal targets. Seems like Hickok 45 breaks some of the distance rules with his setup but check out a few of his You Tube videos to see what he does.


----------



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

all of my steel targets are hung with chain


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Slippy, I've seen Hickok up close to his targets like your talking about and I guess it comes with experience (and bravery!). I hadn't thought about it, but that's a wonderful idea on the 50 gallon barrels (Do you fill with sand or anything)?

Makes me to rethink my range to put up a shooting rules sign at the front of it for added safety.

Ah, and a windage flag... is on my list too.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Reading that link lightly that I sent looks like they recommend 20 degrees tilt toward the shooter. Guess that angle we were shooting at was not as steep as it looked.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

survival said:


> Slippy, I've seen Hickok up close to his targets like your talking about and I guess it comes with experience (and bravery!). I hadn't thought about it, but that's a wonderful idea on the 50 gallon barrels (Do you fill with sand or anything)?
> 
> Makes me to rethink my range to put up a shooting rules sign at the front of it for added safety.
> 
> Ah, and a windage flag... is on my list too.


The list of Range Rules is a great idea. Mostly family and experienced friends shoot at my range but I think I'll make a list of Rules and seal it in see-through plastic and hang it from the range table with a zip tie or something. Never hurts to remind people. I'll usually ask someone recite the Gun Safety Rules before we shoot and often in a friendly manner remind the shooters.

I never thought about putting sand in the barrels but that is a good idea. I simply needed a Burn Barrel so I took two barrels that I got free from an auto repair shop to the range to create some air holes!  Then it was fun to have another target and it gave the shooter some immediate sound feedback since you can hear the round hitting the barrel with ear protection. Makes a nice sound when you are shooting handguns from a long distance.

I will admit, I got many of my ideas from Hickok and others.


----------



## diamondjim (Aug 19, 2014)

The steel target I built is mounted on a tripod stand on a heavy spring, hanging at an angle. I painted the target on the bottom of the 3/8" steel, thus the splatter is directed to the ground. I have not used anything bigger than 9mm and have not had any near misses.....yet. 
We generally shoot at 12 to 20 yards.
Just sayin!


----------

